# Fruity honey



## tecumseh (Apr 26, 2005)

all I can say is.... no matter what the source... enjoy..


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Besides the normal maple, clover, dandelion, etc, the other plants of interest for Arkansaa could be persimmon, thoroughwort, spanish needles, rattan vive, and hairy vetch. Others could include tupelo, holly, blackgum, redbud, locust, tulip poplar, blackberry, heartsease and asters.

Contact the state plant board at 501-225-1598 and see if they can help out with some suggestions for your region.


----------



## ScadsOBees (Oct 2, 2003)

Is this the first of your own honey that you tried? I found (and many customers tell me) that my own honey tastes almost completely different from the average big store-bought honey. Fruity, creamy, light, etc.

I think part of it is from being from multiple different wildflower honey sources, instead of just Argentinian or Brazilian clover. And fresh and unprocessed.

Knapweed and starthistle?

-rick


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Mine are working the rotting pears right now...


----------



## notaclue (Jun 30, 2005)

tecumseh! Oh Yeah! We are!

BjornBee! Thanks! I know the nettle has been blooming and the golden rod just opened today in our area. But I will call the Plant Board and hit up the county extension service. 

ScadsOBees! Last year I had the chance to try Trumpet Vine honey that my ferals were bringing in. It was more of a full flavor with a slight musty sweet smell and a lingering not unpleasant after taste. But this is the first I can harvest for the family! WOOHOO!!!

Michael! Is there such a thing as rotting pear mead?  

Thanks everyone!


----------

